# Nothing on the statute yet but worth taking into account



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

Morning All

I know the papers can be a bit sensationalist but thought it worth putting this up

Thousands of Britons caught up in tax raid on wealthy foreigners - Telegraph

Rob


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

A reminder to those ex UK Residents who still own property in UK to check how they own it, their use of it and HMRC don't consider them a "Tax Resident"

Also to those UK Residents who own "second, holiday homes" abroad that they are liable to CGT when sold and a profit made


----------



## Acoreano (Nov 28, 2013)

Hah! A capital gain on my UK property! Chance would be a fine thing!

(First post. Hope it gets past the mods.)


----------

